# Finally DEWALT DW735 on 220v, but still not in UK?



## woodworkingMK (10 Jul 2020)

Just run across russian youtuber who is reviewing DEWALT DW735 on 220v. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_aDDX8tFFI

It is sold in the official Russian De-walt store. https://shop.dewalt.ru/elektroinstrumen ... 00-vt.html

I just tried to find it in UK, but no results. Tried n Germany also, but no results also. 

Why is this machine available only in Russia?


----------



## MikeK (10 Jul 2020)

Would you consider the Dewalt DW733?

https://www.mytoolshed.co.uk/dewalt-dw7 ... esser-230v


----------



## D_W (10 Jul 2020)

MikeK":173ylueu said:


> Would you consider the Dewalt DW733?
> 
> https://www.mytoolshed.co.uk/dewalt-dw7 ... esser-230v



eek on the price. I've never understood the value proposition of the 735 in the states. I have the 734, which was $349 here when I got it and is now $399-$449 at most places. 

The 733 there converts to something like $770 in US. I get that about $150 equivalent of that is VAT (we'd have 5% or so added in most places for sales tax to the price that I mentioned). 

The 734 has been a good planer for me. I don't treat it nicely, and don't necessarily use it that often, but when used, it get a beating. A delta planer (22-580) that I had before it came with a trash bar design over the knives and that planer crapped in normal casual use. The 734 has been much better. 

If there's a big price add on for the 735 there like there is here, I'd be hard pressed to figure out what it's for.


----------



## woodworkingMK (10 Jul 2020)

In Russia is $1000. Why still not in other parts of Europe? I don't understand DeWalt, this planer has been best seller in US for many years.


----------



## Alexfn (4 Oct 2022)

im now seeing this listed on ebay for silly money, it seems to be available in oz (230v) at reasonable money and its on alibaba coming in at £900 with delivery

im trying to downsize all my machines and wanting to get rid of the big cast iron stuff for machines that can go on a shelf. i cant see the 733 being up to my needs having killed 2 machines like that in the past, id also want to upgrade it to a shelix head for a number of reasons, im slightly worried the Chinese machine will be a clone, having spoken to an agent they have sent me pictures of them stacked high in a very typical looking Chinese store room, (dont ask me how i know)

im tempted to take a punt at £900 and see if i can actually get my hands on one of these machines 

of note i called DeWalt uk who list it as discontinued in the uk, i asked him when and he gave the date as the 4th of January this year, something i find odd as i have never seen it for sale in the uk, and theres no hits online for uk based stores having ever had it for sale


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

woodworkingMK said:


> Just run across russian youtuber who is reviewing DEWALT DW735 on 220v.
> 
> It is sold in the official Russian De-walt store. https://shop.dewalt.ru/elektroinstrumen ... 00-vt.html
> 
> ...



Why are they selling Russia at all???


----------



## MikeK (4 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why are they selling Russia at all???


The post and video were made over two years ago.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

Opps!!


----------



## Cucumber (22 Nov 2022)

It's still the same question. Two years have passed, and you still can't buy this tool in Europe. Wtf?


----------

